# RXP Hulls



## miestro_jerry (Jun 28, 2008)

I have been blessed with several hunt RXP hulls, but I can't find any loading data for them.

Does anyone have a source for reloading data for these huls, it would be a shame to not be able to use them.

Thanks,

Jerry


----------



## bandmiller2 (Oct 4, 2009)

Jerry,I'am going to catch flack for this ,and I'am not advising anyone to do it but my method for odd cases.1 never switch data between compression formed and poly formed cases.2 never switch data if the PSI is over 10,000.Poly formed case,compare the volume I fill with #9 shot,compare the base material paper or plastic,if they are the same or very close use the known data.Frank C.


----------



## miestro_jerry (Jun 28, 2008)

I was told by an avid loader that AA hull data works in the RXP hulls.

Thanks,

Jerry


----------



## bandmiller2 (Oct 4, 2009)

Jerry,I just checked I don't have any RXP hulls but checked Rem STS with win AA same compression formed and the same volume.If the RXP hulls are comp.formed Id say your buddy is right.Frank C.


----------

